# Momma Caught a Stud in the Bay Boat



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Momma Caught this stud on 20 lb test.We hit a few spots in 75 feet of water.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

great fish especially on 20lb gear....good job momma and capt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your moms got a nice snapper. Nice fish congrats to both of yall.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Splittine (6/7/2009)*Your moms got a nice snapper.


 :doh .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats a snapper. Goood job mama.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*WOW*<P align=center><P align=center>*Nice catch!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go MAMMA!! :clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That is incredible...I think that is the second biggest ive seen on the forum since the season opened...Tell your momma she is a bad ace!


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow , Congrats :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

S-T-U-D. Congrats Moma


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!! Beautiful snapper!! Congrats to Momma! :clap:clap


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

ROLL TIDE !


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wowie!!! Congrats!!! :bowdown :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

_*Very nice*_, that is a catch to be proud of!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

(nice) good catch momma :clap:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Splittine (6/7/2009)*Your moms got a nice snapper.


Nice. Coffee on the keyboard.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a Stud Nice catch!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Let's go check out those "few spots" sometime.okeCongrats on the fish, nice pic.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank You everyone. Looks like the Ladies World Record Red Snapper on 20 lb is 15lbs :doh. Why did I have to touch the rod. :looser:doh:reallycrying


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

hey it just gives you and your mom something to strive for on the next trip


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

DAMN WHAT A SNAPPER.

:bowdown


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice fish. Ugly hat. Go gators!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!!Guess those electronics are working!!! Good thing I installed that tracking device, now I know where the big boys are!!


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

holy crap....nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

That must have been one hell of a honey hole you were fishing in!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Get Your Own Spots Rich! oke


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

FN,

Tony was telling all about your boat,I want to stop over and look at itnext timeyour at the condo if you don't mind, I'm next door most weekends, if I see it, I'll try and swing by when you're around!


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

Wow! Nice catch did you catch this one in the bay or gulf :clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow is right.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Whay to go momma. Nice job.:bowdown


----------

